# world smallest mud motor?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have heard of these things and I think it would be very cool on a small boat. The weedeater on a 13'er would be the ticket and a nice combo.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Not to be a naysayer, but I'd really like to see how that motor "easily carries two people and equipment". That's a lot of weight depending on the hunt/ hunters.
Could be great behind a layout boat or gutted 13'er though.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Forum member "CHRIS" and I tried a 4stroke weedeater on his 13' Gheenoe a couple years ago.
It worked, and we were moving good. 
But we didn't seal the shaft so water was rising up the shaft into the motor and causing it to smoke. 

We used an old Shakespeare trolling motor for a donor for bracket and prop...lol


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I use a hopped up GD 6.5 on mine and it works like a dream for two, I've loaded me (250lb) and two friends (130,170) in the boat with decoys and guns and such and still go about 6. The boat will ride in 3-4 inches idling, WOT, whatever. If you want to get anywhere today, 2hp will prob not be enough.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i dont care how slow it is ,,its bettttter than paddlin' -i think its pretty cooool ,,3-4 inches gettcha one 
-anytide


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i think three people paddling would get there quicker. if its a long ways away then i wouldnt bother with such a small motor
just my .02$


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

goooood point 'tail,, then let 2 paddle-i'll keep track of the beers ...
-anytide


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

three people paddling+hydrilla+hyacinth+sumberged vegetation+aquatic grass.....6mph motor better than three people paddling

i get around 10 in calm water by myself, more with the tide, less against.


----------

